# panfish bite?



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Trying to figure out the panfish bite on the yellow and shoal river I'm going to put in Saturday morning.


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

tracker10 said:


> Trying to figure out the panfish bite on the yellow and shoal river I'm going to put in Saturday morning.


I'm in central alabama and the bite is slow RN everything is deep here


----------

